# Senior Master Peer Review



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2006)

What are some of the current accomplishments of the Modern Arnis Senior Masters (including Masters of Tapi-Tapi)?

What do you see as their most significant current contributions to Modern Arnis?


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 26, 2006)

I think they have tried to keep the art alive and growing.

1)  SM Dan Anderson has written several books on Modern Arnis, now filmed a DVD on EyD, and co hosted a successful seminar last year at Brevard College, and is going to the Philippines to teach at the MA camp this summer.

2)  The SMs in the PI have taken part in seminars and camps here in the states and in the Philippines to share their prespective of the art.  And have trained Dr. Remy Jr. to continue in his father's footsteps.

3) The MoTTs have continued to spread the art through seminars and camps here in the states.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 26, 2006)

SM Jim Power still continues to guide the Flint Club and give me Heck when ever I make a mistake.  

*** Yes a subjective comment from Rich ***


----------



## modarnis (Jun 29, 2006)

MOTT Brian Zawilinski will travel to the PI in the next few weeks for the FMA festival.  He will tour the PI with Master Bambit


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, I heard!  This will be great.  I'm looking forward to teaching in the same venue as Brian.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## kruzada (Aug 10, 2006)

Grandmaster Roberto Presas
Senior Master Rene Tongson
Senior Master Cristino Vasquez
Senior Master Samuel "Bambit" Dulay
(SM) Professor Armando Soteco
Senior Master Noel A. Pe&#241;aredondo

All promoted the art of Modern Arnis throughout the Philippines, collectively indoctrinating several hundred practitioners throughout the archipelago since GM Remy's immigration to the U.S, and have tirelessly promoted the art in countless demonstrations, competitions, and seminars both locally and internationally. 

They also formed the International Modern Arnis Federation Philippines (IMAFP) www.imafp.com together with Grandmaster Remy Presas during his return visits to the P.I. I'm sure there are countless other contributions that they have made that I am not aware of.

Other Senior Masters of Modern Arnis that have equally contributed to the art of Modern Arnis, and also helped GM Remy (in conjunction with the previously mentioned Senior Masters in the P.I.) form the Modern Arnis Federation of the Philippines (the forerunner of the IMAFP) include;

Grand Master Vic Sanchez www.kaliarnisinternational.com
Grand Master Rodel Dagooc
Grand Master Jerry de la Cruz
Grand Master Pepito Robas

FYI, the four Grandmasters mentioned above, have respectively founded or co-founded their own independant organizations and systems.

-Rich Acosta


----------

